# Lumpkin County Turkeys



## Kochd79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone hearing anything yet?


----------



## josh chatham (Mar 23, 2018)

They were starting to a little before this cold front came in. Tomorrow will be a surprise to me. Hopefully they are gobbling!


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 17, 2018)

Haven't even had a chance to go maybe this weekend.  We have access to our property until June.  

There is one member that lives next to our club who has taken 2 birds.  He has seen a bunch so they are there.  Not many reports of gobbling and I think the birds came in silent.


----------



## bany (Apr 19, 2018)

We where talking the other day about gobblers not being so vocal. They may learning to stay off the coyote menu!


----------

